# Suzuki Carry Mini Truck



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone out there plowing with a Suzuki Carry? I have a nice 1990 and lots of opportunities to use a small rig where my full size trucks won't work. I just don't want to hurt the truck nor put a piece of crap plow on it.


----------

